# Wackenhut Special Police Prisoner Transport????



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

First for me, yesterday 95SB in the Foxboro area I saw a Wackenhut Special Police Prisoner Transport van. Who the hell do they transport and to where?

The thing was painted up like a sheriffs vehicle white with yellow and green decals "Wackenhut Special Police Prisoner Transport" and of course it had the blue light bar....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If I am not mistaken Gil they have a federal contract to transport prisoners. They may have been going to the private operated prision in RI.
There were contracts up for bid for that on the federal bid site.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Special Police Division Prisoner Transport/Extradition Unit​
​
​​The Wackenhut Corporation is a leading provider of contract security, investigations, emergency protection, fire suppression and prevention, airport crash-fire-rescue, and police services. As of 2003, Wackenhut put in to operation, a new line of service, *"Interstate Prisoner Transport/Extradition Services"*. Our goal is to "raise the bar" within the prisoner transport industry and become a respected partner within the probation and parole community across the nation. ​

A special note, As of July, 2003, The Wackenhut Corporation's former subsidiary, Wackenhut Corrections Corporation (WCC), became a fully independent company. One of the terms of the sale required WCC to change its name to avoid any confusion with that of its former parent, The Wackenhut Corporation. Neither The Wackenhut Corporation nor its parent nor associated companies own any part or are affiliated in any way with "Wackenhut Corrections Corporation" known today as "The Geo Group." The Wackenhut Corporation's service menu does not include the privatization and management of prisons and jails.​​​​Lawrence "Marty" Martinez, BDR​
Karen Fuller, Marketing Specialist​​​*The Wackenhut Corporation*​
Special Police Division​Prisoner Transport/Extradition Unit​2501 Aerial Center Parkway, Suite 215​Morrisville, NC 27560​Office: 800-275-8330 or 919-463-9190​Fax: 919-463-9185​www.wackenhut.com​
​


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I think that the CMPSA should get involved as augmentees and or special consultants......


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah they do a whole lot now, in other countries too. Besides security and nuclear security I know they do some security-police in FL in certain areas and rest area checks on the highways Ive heard. They recently bid on a security-police traffic enforcement job in Chicago too I'm told.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think the company was strated/founded in Germany


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

In some of the southern states, these Company Police pay better than some towns/cities do. .....And what a uniform!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bar - Their big in the private prison business arent they?


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Hey Koz,
Yep, they manage many facilities worldwide:
http://www.correctionalservices.com/global.asp


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not a big fan of that.
Police, Fire, Prisons; should be govt. run.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

On a recent tip to Los Vegas Wackenhut provided armed security on the double decker busses that service the strip. Also they were at the hoover dam as well. They even searched the tour bus. They seamed much more professional then most of the security companies around here.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Seems they are the security force behind Pilgrim Nuclear Plant in Plymouth.... But Look at this Excerpt from TIME on a report about stations security....

"If Kathy Davidson's experience is any measure, there is a question whether plant security forces could even beat the DBT. Until May, Davidson was the chief guard trainer at Pilgrim Nuclear Station, south of Boston. The 16-year employee says she was fired from her $75,000-a-year job for complaining about poor security at the plant. Wackenhut Corp., the giant security company that employed her, says she was terminated for failing to improve security. "Security at the plant is pathetic," says Davidson. "It's just too confusing." Because there were too few guards, she says, each had to fulfill a different mission, depending on how an attack unfolded. "One person could have as many as seven places to go," she says. When Davidson complained, she says, she was told "to keep my mouth shut, that nothing was going to change." Since the plant's post-9/11 security plan took effect last fall, she tells Time, there have been 29 in-house classroom exercises--with members of the guard force split into groups of "attackers" and "defenders"--designed to show how well the guards could defend the plant from terrorist attacks. "We won only one out of 29 tabletop drills using the new defensive plan," she says. "The attackers won 28." A senior Wackenhut official, who said "there is no win-lose ratio kept on these types of tabletops," contended that Davidson was fired for poor performance and that Pilgrim's defenses are improving."

I feel safer already:shock:


----------



## brits64 (Feb 26, 2005)

I have no problem with them doing security for hotels and apartment complexes but stay out of the prison service there taking away good jobs from well trained people. But that is opinion.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

I can only hope they handle the prisoners as well as their nuke plants.


----------



## Z32 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think we will all be a lot safer without wackenhut in the public safety field.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

He's RoboCop. And in the near future, he's law enforcement's only hope. A sadistic crime wave is sweeping across America. In Old Detroit, the situation is so bad a private corporation, Security Concepts, Inc. has assumed control of the police force. The executives at the company think they have the answer - until the enforcement droid they create kills one of their own. Then an ambitious young executive seizes the opportunity. He and his research team create a law enforcement cyborg from the body of a slain officer. 

They program RoboCop to:
1) Serve the public trust.
2) Protect the innocent.
3) Uphold the law. All goes well at first. RoboCop stops every sleaze ball he encounters with deadly, piercing, and sometimes gruesome accuracy. But there are forces on the street - and within Security Concepts itself - that will stop at nothing to see this super cyborg violently eliminated. Prepare yourself for non-stop action and adventure in one of the most explosive sci-fi stories you'll ever witness: ROBOCOP


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

I have seen the company alot around but never knew that they did prisoner transport. That is very interesting... Anyone know how much the company pays?


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> He's RoboCop. And in the near future, he's law enforcement's only hope. A sadistic crime wave is sweeping across America. In Old Detroit, the situation is so bad a private corporation, Security Concepts, Inc. has assumed control of the police force. The executives at the company think they have the answer - until the enforcement droid they create kills one of their own. Then an ambitious young executive seizes the opportunity. He and his research team create a law enforcement cyborg from the body of a slain officer.
> 
> They program RoboCop to:
> 1) Serve the public trust.
> ...


Well that just kind of says it all...........:NO: ](*,)


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

FRPDConstable said:


> I have seen the company alot around but never knew that they did prisoner transport. That is very interesting... Anyone know how much the company pays?


Go to their Website I am sure its there somewhere.... http://www.wackenhut.com/


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I just started working for Wackenhut in their Nuclear Services Division. I was shocked how much the company is involved in! Lots of room for advancement. Especially for retired cops. Good pay and bennies too. DoD just got ugly at WARB when the active duty cops took over. All management positions will be converted to AGR, and soon no civilian positions will be left.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just started working for them. I was shocked how much they are into. Great pay and bennies too. DoD got ugly when active duty took over the shop.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

sarge439 said:


> I just started working for Wackenhut in their Nuclear Services Division. I was shocked how much the company is involved in! Lots of room for advancement. Especially for retired cops. Good pay and bennies too. DoD just got ugly at WARB when the active duty cops took over. All management positions will be converted to AGR, and soon no civilian positions will be left.


Going to work at Pilgram?


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Gil, we have had them for years over here.

*Wackenhut are used to transport our immigration prisoners, and we use a company called GSL to transport everyday detainees to court, or to other regional police forces. It beats using your own officers for the task !*


----------

